# The Plant



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

also sharing my comics here 'cause I love you all.:vs_blush::vs-kiss:
thanks to @Erilia for some inspiration


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

last one:biggrin:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Awwwwwww :vs_OMG:
You saved her ^_^


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Luna this is adorable. I'm glad the plant was saved. I love plants and flowers.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Luna this is adorable. I'm glad the plant was saved. I love plants and flowers.


I was pretty shocked when the two leaves became green again...we have another one like that but the leaves died..so I thought it was too late for [email protected]@...here's the plant..:laugh:

(ugh how come it keeps on rotating.. ><)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It looks very healthy.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

:brocoli:
Love it!!! Hubby is a comic book nerd, so we have zillions around the house. I respect anyone who can come up with the scenarios, and then draw them. :vs_cool:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Melody to the rescue! (?

Glad you save her, plants give lot of life to all the house :3


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

leighann said:


> :brocoli:
> Love it!!! Hubby is a comic book nerd, so we have zillions around the house. I respect anyone who can come up with the scenarios, and then draw them. :vs_cool:


 @leighann a BIG RESPECT to your hubby..I'm a big comic book nerd as well..:biggrin:


----------

